# Personnaliser la couleur par défaut d'OS X Lion.



## Mach-11 (11 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir =)
Je voulais savoir si c'était possible de modifier la couleur bleu dominante de Mac OS X, et mettre une couleur comme le rouge ou le vert à la place. OS X ne nous laisse le choix que entre Bleu et Graphite...


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2012)

Hello.

Avant Lion c'était encore possible avec ThemePark (et d'autres outils), mais maintenant, sans mettre les mains profond dans le cambouis, c'est beaucoup plus difficile.
Sans compter le risque de planter ton système.

Je crois d'ailleurs qu'ici personne n'a encore tenté de modifier l'interface sur Lion.


----------



## pny (11 Avril 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Avant Lion c'était encore possible avec ThemePark (et d'autres outils), mais maintenant, sans mettre les mains profond dans le cambouis, c'est beaucoup plus difficile.
> Sans compter le risque de planter ton système.
> ...



Ont peu même pas changer les couleurs des cadres de fenêtres ou autre ???


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2012)

Comme je l'ai dis, avant Lion c'était facilement faisable avec ThemePark.

Mais maintenant, vu que ThemePark n'est toujours pas compatible avec Lion, je ne connais même pas la méthode exacte pour effectuer ces modifications.
Je sais juste qu'il faut modifier le ficher SArtFile et que c'est assez casse-gueule d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, sur MacThemes entre autres.

Mais bon, depuis Lion je ne me suis plus trop penché sur le truc, alors peut-être que je me trompe et qu'il vaut mieux attendre d'autres avis.


----------



## arno1x (11 Avril 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dis, avant Lion c'était facilement faisable avec ThemePark.
> 
> Mais maintenant, vu que ThemePark n'est toujours pas compatible avec Lion, je ne connais même pas la méthode exacte pour effectuer ces modifications.
> Je sais juste qu'il faut modifier le ficher SArtFile et que c'est assez casse-gueule d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, sur MacThemes entre autres.
> ...



je pense que tu as raison! je ne trouve rien qui puisse indiquer la voie à suivre pour changer l'apparence du lion!!! sauf, mettre les mains dans le "cambouis" mais là tu as raison... c'est casse gueule!!!!


----------

